

Article: NASA Solar Sail Visible Over Parts of U.S. and Canada - dclaysmith
http://www.space.com/10975-skywatching-tips-nanosaild-solar-sail.html

======
wlievens
According to wikipedia, I think this is technically the NanoSail-D2 satellite
as the first was lost on launch.

